# San Diego County Sheriff Deputy Nearly Dies After Being Exposed To Fentanyl



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On July 3, 2021, @sdsheriff Deputy David Faiivae from the San Marcos Sheriff's Station put on his uniform and badge for his patrol shift.

He had no idea he was about to go through one of the worst days of his life after being exposed to Fentanyl.

If it wasn't for the quick-thinking of his Field Training Officer, Corporal Scott Crane, in administering Naloxone, Deputy Faiivae would not be alive today.

The Sheriff's Department has used body camera footage of this traumatic incident, along with interviews from Deputy Faiivae and Corporal Crane, to create a public safety video spotlighting the dangerous and often deadly effects of Fentanyl.

Fentanyl continues to be one of the greatest threats facing San Diego County and the nation. This synthetic opiod is 50 times more potent than heroin. Just a few grains of fentanyl can be absorbed through the body and lead to respiratory failure and even death.

"Fentanyl overdoses are on the rise throughout our county," said Sheriff Bill Gore. "Everyday, deputies recover fentanyl in our communities and the county jails are not immune to the dangers of this drug."

In 2014, the San Diego County Sheriff's Department became the first law enforcement agency in California and the Western United States to allow all deputies to carry Naloxone.
Also known as Narcan, Naloxone is a nasal spray commonly used to reverse the effects of an opioid overdose.

Patrol deputies regularly use Naloxone on individuals they encounter who may be suffering from an overdose.

Every deputy working in our county jails also carries Naloxone in the event someone in our custody is experiencing an overdose.

The men and women who patrol your communities and work in our county jails work diligently and take every precaution when they encounter fentanyl and other dangerous substances.

"Please take the time to share this video," said Sheriff Gore. "It might save the life of your son, daughter, friend or loved one."

For help with substance abuse issues, call the San Diego Access and Crisis Line at (888) 724-7240 or visit: https: up2sd.org/. @up2sd


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

These are often panic attacks...the amount of true fentanyl exposures are rare, and it doesn't absorb through the skin as readily as people think. He's not presenting like an overdose, his fall looked weird. That's from a medical perspective, I saw this discusssed on a medical page I'll try to find some citations.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its funny the more i look for the article, the more people suggest its staged.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Look how he fell, he didn't hit his head. And the fake tears in the interview are highly suspect. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I’m not an expert. But a friend of mine was exposed while working in Texas. She reported feeling a little strange and was sent to the hospital for a check out but was cleared to return to duty the next day. That fits with what I’ve read about the levels you are likely to be exposed to during a search. 

This video, I’m not sure I’d blame it on a skin exposure to fentanyl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Unless it was carfentanil (The stuff used to sedate elephants.) but still this does not pass the sniff test.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

How about we rely on the test? Seems more and more “EMS” types are calling cops hysteria ridden and all these exposures are made up BS. They want narcan removed and placed back on the rigs, because God knows,


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> How about we rely on the test? Seems more and more “EMS” types are calling cops hysteria ridden and all these exposures are made up BS. They want narcan removed and placed back on the rigs, because God knows,


I'm sure they'd like cops to charge addicts when they stick EMT's with dirty needles, yet most don't because... God knows. 🤷‍♀️

The street has two ways.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It does…and I’ve done both..a tall three sides, LE/FD/EMS and I teach this stuff at the academy and AOT.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Mexican Cooks mixing heroin and fentanyl




From Active Response Training:
*"Take a look at how the cooks are handling the fentanyl at around the 1:10 time in the beginning of the video. No respirators. No gloves. They are dumping pounds of the stuff into the boiling cauldron of heroin precursors without any protective gear. No adverse effects. Now you see why I’ve always doubted the reports of cops passing out and requiring Narcan for getting a single grain of fentanyl powder on their hands. The “epidemic” of accidental police fentanyl overdoses is utter bullshit." *


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Hush said:


> Mexican Cooks mixing heroin and fentanyl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 1:35 she does state that many of these "cooks" have died mixing it up and they believe drinking beers while cooking it will protect them from that 😂


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

NYPD used to allow a beer during shifts....maybe there's something to that 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> NYPD used to allow a beer during shifts....maybe there's something to that
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Its funny, the USSR had the same idea so during the attempted clean up of the still on-going Chernobyl "incident" soviet medical experts would tell the liquidators that vodka was supposed to cleanse their thyroid glands. Needless to say many of the workers died not only from radiation induced cancer but cirrhosis as well.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

...come to think of it way back in the day it wasn't uncommon to see ad's claiming that 4 out of 5 doctors recommend Camel brand cigarettes with the new asbestos filter, the fifth would have too but he just had a laryngectomy...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hush said:


> Mexican Cooks mixing heroin and fentanyl


They're just cooking up the drugs American drug dealers don't want to cook


----------

